# blue green algae.



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Ive got some blue green algae growing on some of my rotalas and was wondering if there was any simple way to get rid of it. I turned off my co2 in case it was the problem. There is minimal salt in the tank ph is around 7.2 hardness is 12dGH and ammonia, nitrites, nitrates are null. Oh and lighting is about 110 watts in a 55 gal. Thanks guys.
Jeff.


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

I'd pull off as much of it as possible. The blue green algae is actually more of a cyanobacteria. I've heard of running a course of erythromyacin(maracyn) and that kills it off.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

You should also consider some way of removing/binding phophates
The only product I know of to do this, is JBL's PhosEx.
But also give some thought on your habits of feeding your fish. All sorts of dried foods contains excessive phosphats, but also some natural foodsources like frozen larvae spell trouble, if not dealt with correctly.

All strains of algae can benefit from phospats, unlike plants, and in that way get the upper hand.
That your nitrates is at O, is probably because it has made a reaction with phosphat, and as such consumed by the algae.

BTW good luck. Bluegreen algae is the worst.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

BTW.

I think I'v heard or read something like Bluegreen algae being able to bind free nitrogen, or was it nitrites?

Anyway, is this the case, aeration to boost the filters, or minimize the ground for anaerobic bacteria, could provide a solution.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have read that anacharis(sp) is a plant that produces an antibacteria that prevents but it didnt say that it will kill it. give it a try, it may work.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

The only thing I feed my snakehead is live food. Mostly earthworms, minnows and shrimp. I do regular waterchanges twice a week (5-10 gallons) and suck up any detritus at the same time.


----------

